# Kenpo For Kids



## Jeff Harvey (Dec 2, 2007)

My instructor has asked me assist him in creating a kenpo for kids course through our school, and I was wondering if anyone knows about or has any helpful resources on the topic of teaching martial arts to children.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 2, 2007)

The way my Sifu teaches kids is this:
Two classes per week at 45 minutes per class.
Lots of games: Bounce the ball off the floor then off the wall then catch
Bounce the ball above your head off the wall with heal palm strikes, bounce the ball across the mat into the bucket, Sifu Says (Simon says by another name, etc) Fastest puncher, etc.
30 minutes of games, then 15 minutes of Kenpo.
Here's the thing, the games are all played from either a horse stance, or a neutral bow so the kids are practicing stances. The other games focus on, focus, attention to detail and following instructions, all things valuable to martial artists. My Sifu doesn't water down the techniques for the kids, but, he also doesn't teach them extensions.  We run a class for Pee Wees (5,6 and 7 year olds) and two classes for Juniors (8-12) one for white thru half purple, yes, he tests the kids with half belts so they don't have to wait as long for a new belt. His criteria for half belt testing is pretty simple, all the basics needed to test for the next full belt and ½ of the techniques. 
While everyone is welcome at sparring, even you, come on down, only adults (13 years and up) must spar for their tests. Which, is why no adult does the optional Half-belt testing, it would be, in effect, one more butt kicking...
Our class schedule:
PeeWees 5 pm Mondays and Wednesdays
Juniors 5:45 to 6:30 Mondays and Wednesdays
Sparring 6:30 to 7:30 (sometimes 8...) Mondays
Advanced Juniors 5:45 to 6:30 Tuesdays and Thursdays 
Brown Belts 6:30 Wednesdays (sooner or later, everyone gets invited to participate in the Brown Belt class, I've been in and out of it since I was a lowly Orange Belt)
Tuesday night from 6:30 on is open mat time, anyone who wants to come work out can, there is always at least one Brown Belt and usually at least one Black Belt to help out with that technique or basic or kata that is troubling you.
Black Belts  7:30 to 9pm Wednesdays and finally:
Adult group class meets at 6:30 Thursdays
Private classes are all over the place, some in the mornings or mid day, some after regular classes.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 3, 2007)

http://123patch.com/page11.asp?CID=1&SCID=1?CID=1, 1

Click there and look at the patch at the bottom corner.  It says "Kenpo Kids" and is only $2.00 per patch.  That is a cheap resource that you could use.  I believe that little things like that act as retention tools.  If a kid feels he looks good while doing something, he has more interest in staying in it.
BTW, I have used that company in the past and was happy with them.

AoG


----------



## kez56 (Dec 5, 2007)

Checkout this website....www.kenpo4kids.com

I know it is Australian based but I am sure if you contact Sensei Tom Cullen he might be able help you out.


----------

